# So this guy at work....



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

So yesterday this guy I work with started to tell me that in a shtf scenario that there will be this abundance of food and no one is going to starve. That people wanting your stuff will be the only problem to worry about. He was quite adamant. I told him he was a dumb $&@", and walked away. Just thought I'd share the ideas of another sheep.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

What can ya do? Nothing.

I shake my head when people think either 1) the gubermint will take care of things and 2) manna will come down from heaven.

I actually fear #1 people the most.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I get the same thing from coworkers. They will hop in their car and go to a hotel or wherever and stay until it gets better.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

So WHERE do they think this abundant food will come from? Have they never seen a grocery store the night before or morning after a blizzard?


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

It's like my old grayhaired Pappy used to say" Wish in one hand and spit in the other see which one gets full first"


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My inlaws are #1 people. They think my husband and I are crazy for stocking food and supplies. Granted we don't have a lot, but it's better than nothing. They wait until the morning after (or sometimes during) a snow storm to get groceries. In an EMP, they're screwed; they won't drive our 84 station wagon 'I can't be seen in that!'

My mil is also like the girl on the insurance commercial 'they can't put anything on the Internet that isn't true'. She saw the FB bs about John Cena dying (my son loves him) and she was flipping out on how to tell him. He laughed at her and showed her pics from a match the night before. 

Idk what they're gonna do; they don't like my cooking and won't eat it.


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

He thinks that growing food is super easy. That all that is needed is manual labor.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Anvilandhammer said:


> So yesterday this guy I work with started to tell me that in a shtf scenario that there will be this abundance of food and no one is going to starve. That people wanting your stuff will be the only problem to worry about. He was quite adamant. I told him he was a dumb $&@", and walked away. Just thought I'd share the ideas of another sheep.


There is lots of food available, just need to know where to look!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

dixiemama said:


> Idk what they're gonna do; they don't like my cooking and won't eat it.


That ain't all a bad thin! Don't worry, when the time comes they'll be there with a fork an spoon.

My inlaws thin I be a bit daft to. That's fine. I might be daft, but I ain't gonna be hungry!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Anvilandhammer said:


> So yesterday this guy I work with started to tell me that in a shtf scenario that there will be this abundance of food and no one is going to starve. That people wanting your stuff will be the only problem to worry about. He was quite adamant. I told him he was a dumb $&@", and walked away. Just thought I'd share the ideas of another sheep.


Yup got one a them at work to. He says "I'll just use my gun an take what I need". Yup you try that chief. Sheeple never stop amazin me with there stupidity.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Anvilandhammer said:


> He thinks that growing food is super easy. That all that is needed is manual labor.


He's obviously never grown food before.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

sheeple are a never ending source of entertainment - who needs the comedy channel!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

kappydell said:


> sheeple are a never ending source of entertainment - who needs the comedy channel!


So true! So true!

But late at night with puking kids and trying to keep everyone hydrated, Ron White does come in handy! :sssh:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

So does his glass of scotch


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Anvilandhammer said:


> So yesterday this guy I work with started to tell me that in a shtf scenario that there will be this abundance of food and no one is going to starve.


Yeah, they sure did take care of Hurricane Sandy victims...oh, wait; those folks are still sleeping in tents and motels!


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I have heard this before and the only decent explanation heard is one that assume the shtf situation takes out a large portion of the population. There leaving lots of food behind in peoples houses, storefront, etc.. but that is only short term and does not take into account that anything that would take out a huge portion of the population would destroy that food.


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

"There are too many smart people for infrastructure to fall". "The cavemen survived without grocery stores and so do animals." "Without jobs people can put way more time into growing food." He had the full to say "A complete downfall of the government and a global emp will only set back the human race for one year." ONE YEAR!? I went from kind of liking him to just hating him.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

alwaysready said:


> It's like my old grayhaired Pappy used to say" Wish in one hand and spit in the other see which one gets full first"


Spit? Thats not what my "Pop" says!:laugh:


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Anvilandhammer said:


> "There are too many smart people for infrastructure to fall". "The cavemen survived without grocery stores and so do animals." "Without jobs people can put way more time into growing food." He had the full to say "A complete downfall of the government and a global emp will only set back the human race for one year." ONE YEAR!? I went from kind of liking him to just hating him.


I hate comments like this. Working in a bakery, we rely on 3+ deliveries a week and we still cut it close sometimes. I think people just don't like to think that they are only 1 meal away from anarchy. (I say 1 because even when a meal is late, people cause quite a ruckus)


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Toffee said:


> I hate comments like this. Working in a bakery, we rely on 3+ deliveries a week and we still cut it close sometimes. I think people just don't like to think that they are only 1 meal away from anarchy. (I say 1 because even when a meal is late, people cause quite a ruckus)


I'm generally the one causing the ruckus if anyone is late to the table for a meal.

Let's just say the dogs have enjoyed a hot meal and the late arriver has had to go to the kitchen to see what he could fix for himself.

Needless to say they are never late again after that. :laugh:


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

Anvilandhammer said:


> "There are too many smart people for infrastructure to fall". "The cavemen survived without grocery stores and so do animals." "Without jobs people can put way more time into growing food." He had the full to say "A complete downfall of the government and a global emp will only set back the human race for one year." ONE YEAR!? I went from kind of liking him to just hating him.


Yeah, I might would risk my job and deck the dumb ass. But if you think about it, this guy will be among the first to die; probably in the fetal position.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

This video pretty much sums up your co-worker


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Yup got one a them at work to. He says "I'll just use my gun an take what I need". Yup you try that chief. Sheeple never stop amazin me with there stupidity.


Yup!

There's a lot to be said for tactical defense drills in the domicile!!!

(the wife is actually starting to enjoy it!)

Send your buddy from work over to our place.... I'm sure we'll put to use whatever spare equipment he has on what's left of his person!


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

@partdeux. That video is ridiculous. It was as if that was the only source of food for those people. The one lady went all the way across town just for Popeyes deal? Geez.


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

There will be plenty of food! 

(Jokingly), haven't you seem the movie "Alive"? When all these people starve to death, start canning them! LOL


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Davarm said:


> Spit? Thats not what my "Pop" says!:laugh:


You beat me to it, Davarm.:beercheer:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

partdeux said:


> This video pretty much sums up your co-worker


Wow. Just wow. This is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

They can't feed their children?

And they passed how many grocery stores to get there?

Y'all have gone crazy over there!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Tank_Girl said:


> They can't feed their children?
> 
> And they passed how many grocery stores to get there?
> 
> Y'all have gone crazy over there!


What's a grocery store??? They don't need groceries, 'cuz they don't know how to turn on that shiny never-used kitchen range, let alone have a pot or pan to put on/in it. They don't even have paper plates or plastic cups/flatware because they'd never have anything to put on them if the power went out for half the day. Their fridge is only for four things: soda pop, energy drinks, beer and wine...oh, almost forgot, but there is a fifth thing: the ice from the dispenser. The freezer is only good for ice cream and other confections...house full of sugary snacks and other junk-food, but no real food. The dishwasher never runs for obvious reasons, and there is no dish soap in the kitchen. When their clothes gets dirty, they just buy more, so the utility room probably has never been used, either....total lack of any form of sense what-so-ever, and more money than brains. I know of some yahoo idiots who fit right into that rut of stupidity just perfectly...I don't associate with them and don't claim to be their friends, either. They are the truest definition of living a sheltered life, and worst of all, they will be the first one's to watch out for when SHTF...come runnin' to me yellin' gimme-gimme-gimme!!! Sure, I'll give it to ya, alright!!!!

OOPS! So sorry...:rantoff:


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

partdeux said:


> This video pretty much sums up your co-worker


One lady drove across town to get the $4.99 chicken when gas is over $3 a gallon, guess she could have gotten some food on the other side of town, saved the gas and splurged on some $7.99 chicken somewhere else! Just saying!

Sheeple are stupid but hey, they are entertaining!:nuts:


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Sis in law and her hubs are the same. He had 9 pairs of work boots and his job? Janitor at local elem school. The female janitor is usually in flip flops. They don't do laundry until ALL clothes are dirty and it takes $60-75 to do them all at laundromat. The accumulate stuff like a dog does dirt. 

They are our biggest worry SHTF; they have HUGE entitlement issues.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Sis in law and her hubs are the same; have more clothes and boots than anyone I know, will drive 20 miles or more just bc they have a coupon for that particular store. 

They are our biggest concern SHTF.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm sorry dixie, hopefully they won't head straight to you, because it would still be hard to turn them away.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Spit? Thats not what my "Pop" says!:laugh:


I know but my Granddaughter made me give up cuss words for lent. And I ain't even Kathlick.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

They live across the road, on the same large tract of land. Their laziness is our biggest concern; sis in law refuses to do anything and if she does cook on the off chance, every dish in the house is dirty an she won't do dishes or clean up. Her husband, WANTS to get on the 'draw'; like its a goal. We're in serious trouble.


----------

